# Lost; Sawyer Oars on the Upper



## rberry31 (Mar 10, 2015)

Flipped at needles eye. Missing two black 10ft Sawyer Oars. Counter Weight. No name or number on them. Second day out with them. Please let me know if found.


----------



## EK12 (Jun 29, 2015)

*Lost Oar*

Hi RBERRY31...I lost a similar oar, same section last Saturday (6/27). Mine is blue (not black). Please let me know if you hear any word  Good luck...sorry for your loss and hope they find their way back to you.


----------



## rberry31 (Mar 10, 2015)

Any luck on your oars? No luck over here... 
How far did you swim? I got pulled out after Mary's wall.


----------

